# Beginning tricks and board stiffness?



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to ride a 164 custom x wide- I could never even do a butter on that thing. I don't know if it's just that I suck or the board was too long and too stiff for me to get any bend.

I really want to learn some of the basic stuff- butters, nose and tail rolls, 180s.. just small stuff. 

I have a brand spanking new lib tech hot knife 159 on the way... its rated as a 5-6 for stiffness. Is this an okay board to learn these things on? Im 6'0 and 175 if that makes any difference.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I am a new rider and I am not sure about a hybrid boards but I know there is a huge difference for me when riding my cambered 158 directional Arbor vs my rocker 155 Arbor. I wouldn't even try to nose rolls or butters on my cambered...not yet at least. Plus the differences in stiffness or softness really does help. But on the flip side I feel that I would never get the speed or bombing the hill sensation from the rocker like I do from the camber. Everyone is always saying it's not the gear it's the rider but really the right gear for what you want to do will really help. Until I get good enough I will always have a quiver of boards for the different styles and ride feels.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nicros said:


> I used to ride a 164 custom x wide- I could never even do a butter on that thing. I don't know if it's just that I suck or the board was too long and too stiff for me to get any bend.
> 
> I really want to learn some of the basic stuff- butters, nose and tail rolls, 180s.. just small stuff.
> 
> I have a brand spanking new lib tech hot knife 159 on the way... its rated as a 5-6 for stiffness. Is this an okay board to learn these things on? Im 6'0 and 175 if that makes any difference.


Custom X is a relatively stiff board, wide will run even stiffer relative to your weight. A 164W is waaaaaay too much board for your size. It is about what I should be riding for a freeride board and I'm 210-220 lbs.

Dropping down to the Hot Knife if it's a medium flex (sounds like it is, I haven't ridden it) you will see a noticeable difference in how it rides. Should be more to your liking. 159 is a versatile size for you. A tad longer maybe than you want for a pure freestyle board, but about the right size if you're riding all-mountain, a little bit of everything.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

nicros said:


> I used to ride a 164 custom x wide- I could never even do a butter on that thing. I don't know if it's just that I suck or the board was too long and too stiff for me to get any bend.
> 
> I really want to learn some of the basic stuff- butters, nose and tail rolls, 180s.. just small stuff.
> 
> I have a brand spanking new lib tech hot knife 159 on the way... its rated as a 5-6 for stiffness. Is this an okay board to learn these things on? Im 6'0 and 175 if that makes any difference.


The hot knife will be fine for learning.

As David z already said, at 159 it's a little bigger than you'd typically use for a freestyle specific board at your weight range, but for an all-mountain to learn a bit of everything and some basic freestyle, it'll do the job just fine.


----------

